# Scimitar Computers Vertex Pyramid Case - Like or Don't Like?



## Akumos (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Scimitar_Computers/Vertex/






Does anyone like this case? I don't... Would look wierd on the desk.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 7, 2009)

I like it. Although I would never buy it. But its very decorative, most notably as a HTPC.


----------



## Asylum (Jul 7, 2009)

Would make a good paper weight!!


----------



## Disparia (Jul 7, 2009)

Not my thing...

Now a cube made out of mATX motherboards on the other hand


----------



## tonyd223 (Jul 7, 2009)

Utterly ugly and useless - and I've just bought a HAF 922!


----------



## DaveK (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't like it.


----------



## human_error (Jul 7, 2009)

I can see why some people would like it, and that it could look ok in some hyper-modernist room with other odd shaped objects. 

As for me, i don't like it - not nearly enough room for my sarcophagus, mistresses and gold - let alone my pc. Come back when they make a bigger one.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 7, 2009)

keep in mind... its an HTPC case. compare it to other HTPC cases and you'll see that its one of the better ones. there isnt many good htpc cases out there. 

you cannot compare this to mid/full tower cases.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 7, 2009)

FWIW, it is kind of neat.  Also - I've heard it'll preserve silicon, keeping your chips in tip-top shape for millenia


----------



## Easo (Jul 7, 2009)

In that last pic it looks much better than in first one.


----------



## Frick (Jul 7, 2009)

I kinda like it. Looks cool imo.


----------



## Akumos (Jul 8, 2009)

Easo said:


> In that last pic it looks much better than in first one.



Agreed, it does!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2009)

can you get them and stack them?

I'm thinking a base of 9 of them in a 3x3 grid, with four stacked upside down on top of that, and continuing until you have a pyramid of pyramids... server farm!


----------



## hat (Jul 8, 2009)

heat


----------



## a_ump (Jul 8, 2009)

not only heat, but yea that's just looks....boring. it'd be cooler if it was clear and had some pretty LED's going on..but a black pyramid, interesting but not my cup-o-joe.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 8, 2009)

I like it.

It's the same style as the Antec Skeleton...
only not open-air!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 8, 2009)

its not as big as that though. 

like i said...

this is a HTPC style case. its meant to be small, compact, and minimalistic.


----------



## Disparia (Jul 8, 2009)

HTPC, IMO, is simply any computer (or like device) oriented to the home theater. While it can be any or all of those things you listed, I don't feel that it's implied. Much like a server is any machine that serves.


----------



## douglatins (Jul 14, 2009)

Too much useless space because of the angles


----------

